# Abundant Desires - by Mistical Misty (SSBBW, Romance, Imagery)



## Observer (Jan 29, 2009)

_SSBBW, Romance, Imagery_ &#8211; A reluctant visit to a club opens a whole new vista of life 

*Abundant Desires 
by Mistical Misty ​* 
*Chapter One - Aqua di Gio*

She felt him before she saw him. The club was dark. The scent of smoke, alcohol and sex was stifling. This wasn’t her scene. She didn’t normally go to trendy clubs that dared to play the horrendous sounds of techno Cher. 

This night she had gone along with custom and dressed the part of a clubber. A purple halter struggled to hold in an enormous amount of cleavage. Black jeans barely contained the largest muffin top on this side of the city she was sure. What could she say? All her junk had always been under the hood. What the trunk lacked in badonkadonk, the front made up for it. 

Her belly, with its large, draping apron pushed the limits of the black jeans. She’d never been a normal fat girl. She had always been in love with her body. She loved all 400 lbs of softness. She just hadn’t found someone that shared the love. 

You may want to know why she’d chosen to endure something that she despised so much. Her friends asked her to go with them to celebrate Stacey’s upcoming nuptials: nothing like being the odd girl out so to speak. This left her to be the last single gal in their group. How she loved that title. Her thoughts dripped with sarcasm. She loved the dubious honor about as much as she loved trendy, 'look at me I’m a size 2, techno playing gal on the loose' clubs. 

Their little cluster of fun rounded a corner and that’s when it happened. She gasped. The energy from the crowd changed dramatically and her eyes quickly scanned the room to find the source of her discomfort. She struggled to catch her breath. She felt like she was suffocating. 

_&#8216;What in the world?’_ she asked herself. Misty’s lungs worked and struggled overtime to fill completely. What was going on? There was no real explanation for what was happening to her. Misty stopped and watched the group continue on without her; her breathing becoming more labored until she was actually worried that she was going to faint. Her knees buckled. 

_“Aqua di Gio?”_ was her last conscious thought as she caught and recognized a strange scent as she slipped to the floor. 

------------ 

He had felt a disturbance in the force, so to speak. He was quite in tune with the energies that surrounded him on a daily basis. His mom had always been…eclectic. She believed in energies, auras and other new age mumbo jumbo. He admittedly had bought into some of it. He had always been able to sense someone before actually laying eyes on them. His “gift” his mother so proudly called it. 

_“Or curse,”_ he muttered to himself. 

He had sensed her the moment her hand touched the door. How long had it been? When was the last time someone’s energy completely stimulated all his senses? 

_“Too long”, _he thought warily. 

His eyes scanned the room and he found her. She was absolutely stunning. Her hair, a dark shade of espresso, fell in layers at the nape of her neck. She wasn’t tall, but man she was fat. He felt a stirring, one that he hadn’t felt in a long time. It surprised him. Mark shook his head to silence the thought of his hands caressing every inch of her body. He opened his eyes and that’s when he noticed that something was wrong. 

She was struggling to breathe, that was plain to see. Mark’s concern deepened as he noticed her knees starting to buckle. He hurriedly made his way towards her, watching as she began to slide towards the floor. 

--------- 

Misty heard someone calling her name, but couldn’t be bothered to answer. Her ears were ringing and her nose stung from the scent of a man’s cologne. His cologne. The one whose name she had recognized. Strong hands caressed her face, a deep voice with a thick Texas accent asked if she was ok, pleading with her to open her eyes. 

She felt the glass at her lips, opened her mouth and let the sweet nectar push past, stopping briefly to tantalize her taste buds before finally sliding down her throat. Her eyes fluttered open. Misty tried to focus on the person in front of her. She saw a mess of black curls and eyes bluer than any blue she’d seen before. 

“Aww, there she is” he said in that thick drawl. His voice was as smooth as butter and Misty felt a familiar heat spread in between her thighs. 

The butterflies refused to stop their tirade in her tummy. She couldn’t seem to catch her breath. It was like he was sucking it from her body. Taking her breath and using it, as his. How dare he! He pushed a stray tendril of hair behind her ear. Misty watched his hands, hands that could grasp a basketball in one palm, hands that were gentle, surprisingly so. She found herself watching his fingertips until his voice brought her back to reality. 

“Misty?” 

_"How does he know my name"_? she questioned as she scanned the crowd that had gathered to witness her embarrassment. Where were the girls she had come with? Had they not noticed she had gone missing? 

He read the questions in her eyes. “You were carrying your license. I hope you don’t mind that I looked.” 

“No,” she whispered. That drawl, that wonderfully sexy, smooth and addictive drawl would haunt her dreams from that point on. Misty was sure of it. 

“Are you here alone? Where’s your boyfriend? Did he leave to buy you a drink?” She struggled to find her voice. Was he a witch? Was she dreaming? 

He questioned her; desperate to find out any information about this beautiful, voluptuous goddess in front of him. He had noticed something in her hand when he had finally reached her. The license, held for ID purposes at the door, had given away so many secrets with such little information. Her name fit her face. She looked so sweet and innocent. He allowed his lungs to fill with her musky scent. He had to know if that was natural or her perfume. 

He felt like a cad for glancing at the license secret that shames most women. He was slightly shocked to see such a high number. Surely that couldn’t be a lie. He knew then, instantly, that he had to wake her before he did something foolish, before his desire won the battle of wills. 

He said her name again. 

“Stop,” she managed to squeak out. 

“Stop what?” he asked, staring at her questionably. 

“You have to stop saying my name like that, like we’re lovers with some sort of secret language.” 

He let out a loud roar. She could have kicked herself. 

_“Dear brain, please remember to not allow my mouth to say such idiotic things to strangers. Amen.” _She prayed the silent prayer, willing her brain to not embarrass her further. 

He asked if she could get up and she nodded. His hand was there to help her up. It wasn’t a smooth transition from the floor to standing for her. “ 

When is any movement a smooth transition for me?” she thought to herself. Gravity forced her body into his, her belly shining the large buckle at his waist. His eyes turned from blue to gun metal gray. She thought for sure he was angry. 

Misty would be the first to admit she’s a big *ha* klutz. This guy was just being nice and here she was, throwing all 400 lbs of her weight around trying to knock him to his ass. He pushed her away. The touch of his hand on her arm felt like 1,000 volts of electricity was coursing through her body. 

Misty meekly muttered an apology and hurried away. Her face was burning with embarrassment. She cursed herself silently, “I had to, HAD TO make an ass out of myself in front of frankly the hottest man I have ever seen in my life.” 

He wasn’t expecting her to fall into him as he helped her up. He wasn’t expecting the erection that strained the front of his jeans. He wasn’t expecting to want to throw her to the floor and take her right then and there. He didn’t expect to be imagining how his hardness would feel with the softness of her rolls wrapped around him. 

He had to get her away from him. Every place her skin had touched him now ached. He had caught whiff of her shampoo and it was more than he could bear. He pushed her away. He cursed himself as he saw the mix of fear and embarrassment cross her lovely face. He hated that he had caused her grief. His anger at himself deepened as he watched her walk away. Her eyes were scanning the room. She looked frazzled, scared and…alone. He needed a drink. He needed something to dull the ache in the pit of his stomach. 

Misty hurried to find the girls. She was pissed that no one had set out to look for her and her anger only multiplied as she searched the entire club to find that they were no were to be seen. She hated being a 3rd wheel, but being the only single person in a group of girls had to suck worse. 

She began to panic as she felt the now familiar warning of a fainting episode approaching. What had happened? She had never fainted before in her life. She found the nearest seat she could find. A red couch in the shape of a, well, Misty wasn’t sure what shape it was. All she knew was that if she didn’t sit down, and soon, there would be a repeat performance. 

Misty sat on the couch. She vaguely remembered reading about putting your head between your legs if you felt faint. She laughed to herself thinking about how she would manage that with such a huge, bulging belly. Misty decided to close her eyes and bend over as far as she could. 

She took her time, counting down from 100 as she filled my lungs with the putrid air. Air was air at this point. Misty took one last deep breath and knew he was there with her again. She looked up into those hypnotic eyes. She was surprised to see that they were still the color of metal. 

Mark was overcome with desire. He wanted her. He craved her. It was almost as if he would die if he didn’t have another minute in her presence. Concern forced him to focus his attention on her well being, instead of the monster growling in his stomach; the monster that insisted that he have her now. 

“Are you alright?” his voice full of worry. 

_“Am I?” _she asked herself. Misty had no idea how much time had passed. She had no clue where her friends had gone and she was alone in a club staring into the face of a Greek God. Alright wasn’t the word she would use for this situation. It wasn’t until she heard his deep, roaring laughter that Misty realized she had just spoken all those thoughts out loud. 

_“Dear brain, you’re dead. Signed ME.”_ She cursed herself under her breath. 

Mark sat down beside her, his long legs stretching out as far as they could go. “I’m Mark. Your resident Greek God, knight in shining armor, rescuer dude.” 

It was amazing she thought as she watched his eyes transform from gray back into their brilliant blue. 

“It’s nice to meet you Mark and thank you for saving what’s left of my dignity.” She managed to speak. She wasn’t sure how since it felt like a cement block had taken residence in her throat. Mark chuckled and handed her his drink. 

“Here, you look like you need this more than I do.” Misty looked at him like he had two heads. Was he insane? She had no idea what he had put in this drink. Did he really think she was going to drink something just because he was so unbelievably hot? 

Mark was amused that her thoughts were written all over her face. He saw her move from shock, to appalled, to finally questioning her own sanity for actually considering his offer. He decided to hopefully lesson the torture he read in her eyes. 

“I solemnly swear there are no drugs in that drink. I’ll even take a sip if you so desire.” He offered the drink again. She eyed him suspiciously but took the drink with a thank you. 

Mark knew that he needed to leave her be. This was a dangerous game. It was a game he wouldn’t win, he thought he knew that for sure. He made small talk. He asked Misty what she was doing in the club alone. She told him about the girls and how she guessed she had been orphaned by them because of her episode. After 10 minutes or so had passed, Misty told Mark how she appreciated his kindness, but she didn’t want to keep him from his evening. 

“I’m here alone actually,” he replied, his smile disappearing as he finished his sentence. Mark was suddenly reminded as to why he was in this smoke-filled club to begin with. He was running, his cowardice forcing him to seek solitude and serenity in a place that was safe. A place that would offer nothing he would desire….or so he had thought. 

Misty wasn’t sure what she saw reflected in his eyes, but knew that she had crossed some imaginary line. It was time to get back to reality. She knew this had to end and end quickly. 

“Oh, well I’m sorry.” She meant it. “I didn’t mean to be nosey. I just didn’t want you to feel obligated to babysit me all evening.” 

She stood up, extending her hand to shake his. He must have misunderstood the motion because he pulled himself into a standing position. Her heart started its palpitations. 

_“Man, how tall is he?”_ she exclaimed to herself. 

Her head barely reached his chest. Misty looked down at his feet and her eyes blazed a trail up his body until they were met with a curious grin. 

“Like what you see?” he asked and Misty’s face immediately turned 15 shades of crimson. He laughed. 

“Would you like to dance with me?” he asked, his expression mirroring that of a small boy asking his mom for a puppy. 

“Umm..sure,” She tried to sound non-chalant, but as you know, that failed miserably. Instead, she ended up sounded more eager than a teenage boy with his first copy of Juggs and a tube sock. 

As he led her towards the dance floor, Misty tried to figure out how she was going to dance to the techno crap. When they got to their destination, she realized that the music had changed. Instead of the thump, thump, thump of the techno, there was a nice ballad by some new up and coming female pop artist. 

He pulled her into his arms. This closeness was completely unexpected, for both of them. His arms reached around her body to pull her close. His chin rested on top of her head and Misty could swear that she had felt his lips kiss her there. 

Mark knew that he was playing with fire. He knew that his actions were feeding his desire instead of quenching it has he had hoped. She felt so marvelously good in his hands. Her scent was intoxicating. Her bulges and rolls teased him, taunting him, daring him to touch her. His face hardened. 

_She doesn’t deserve this_, he thought_. She doesn’t deserve to be treated like a piece of meat because of my desire. _ 

It was true. She wasn’t a piece of meat, but he was hungry for her. He looked down at her as his hands moved to her sides. He had to touch her belly. He had no other choice but to introduce himself to the softness at her sides. 

Misty managed to look up. She felt his hands move to grab the overflow of belly pillowing at her sides. She watched again, in awe, as those eyes turned from blue to a wonderfully sinful shade of gray. She bit her lip as he began to kneed the fat at her sides. A growl escaped his lips as her eyes closed and Misty rubbed her belly against the growing hardness in his pants. She wasn’t a mere piece of meat &#8211; she was a feast awaiting a diner. 

Misty remembered thinking to herself that this was a dream she definitely did not want to end. She closed her eyes, wanting to savor every minute of deliciousness. His hands moved to the front of her jeans. He caressed the top of her belly and Misty thought she would cum right then and there on the dance floor. Her eyes shot open and she caught glimpse of the hunger in his eyes and the crooked, knowing grin on his face. 

_“Wow, he’s in to me “_ she realized as he leaned down to whisper in her ear, “mmmm, someone has a nice tummy.” 

He moved his lips down to her neck. She felt his tongue and lips lightly graze her “spot”. She whimpered and his hands found her face. He cupped each round cheek in his hands. He kissed his way from her neck, to her chins and finally his lips gently grazed her own. 

“You’re so sexy,” he whispered before sucking her bottom lip into his mouth. Misty couldn’t stand it anymore. She felt herself melting as his tongue found hers. He tasted as good as he looked and smelled. She had to be dreaming. This couldn’t be real. She gasped as his hands found her belly once more, lightly stroking every inch as his mouth took what it wanted. 

The song had changed. She remembered noticing once the blood stopped pounding in her ears. Misty looked around to see the others bumping and grinding to something more old school. Mark turned her body, pressing his hardness into her ass, his arms wrapping around her belly and his breath at her ear. 

“I’ve always been a sucker for a fatty with a big belly,” he dared to murmur. Misty was totally speechless and felt like she had transformed into some kind of liquid. She couldn’t move, she couldn’t speak, all she could do was feel. His lips continued their assault on her neck and his hands managed to explore every single inch of belly they could find on top of clothes. He continued grinding into her and it wasn’t long before she was moaning and grinding back onto him. 

Every inch of Misty’s body was on fire: his touch electrifying her, torturing her, and driving her mad with desire. She had lost all track of time. All she knew was that she didn’t want to leave his arms. It was all she could do not to beg him to take her right then and there 

“Misty!?!?” Hearing her name startled her. They both stopped. Misty saw Jenny standing in front her. Jenny’s mouth gaping open, starring at the two of them. Misty was sure that he had felt the heat from her embarrassment and she felt him chuckle. 

“Where have you been? We’ve been looking all over for you?” Misty couldn’t tell if that was annoyance or awe in Jenny’s tone. 

“What do you mean where have I been? You guys left me. I nearly fainted and woke up to find myself alone in this club and y’all didn’t realize I wasn’t there with you.” She was angry and she could tell by the look on Jenny’s sweet face that she was truly apologetic. 

Jenny’s face softened. “I’m sorry Misty. I told them we should wait for you, but they figured you had taken a seat at the bar or something as usual.” 

“Well, she took a seat at the bar, but not in any usual sense.” 

Misty jumped. It was the first time Mark had spoken since Jenny’s arrival. 

He extended his hand to shake hers, “I’m Mark. I happened upon Misty as she made her decent to the ground. She’s fine, as you may have noticed.” 

He smirked and with that, Misty turned another 16 shades of crimson. He leaned down and whispered in her ear, “I can’t wait to see that tummy turn that deep shade of red.” 

He reached for Misty’s hand and slipped his card inside. “Here’s my number. I’ll expect to hear from you once you’ve made it home tonight. Call me with your address and I’ll see you tomorrow at 7.” 

Misty turned and looked at Jenny questionably. Jenny shrugged her shoulders and Misty turned to ask Mark what he meant when he said he’d see her at 7, but he was gone. He had already made his way through the crowd and out the front door. Misty knew that she’d never catch up to him. 

“He’s so hot Misty.” Jenny giggled. Misty just shook her head and laughed. She had to admit, this club wasn’t so horrible after all. Her fingers traced her lips as she wondered what Saturday might bring. 

(to be continued)


----------



## SophieBBW (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice Job Misty! I can't wait to read the next installment!!!!
Keep up the great work!!
Soph!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 30, 2009)

Thank you so much!!!:wubu:


----------



## grnvt (Jan 31, 2009)

This story rocks!!!! Fantastic story I just kept reading and reading want more and more!!! Fav new author Misty!! If it was a book the picture of the author on the jacket would be hot too!!!!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 31, 2009)

grnvt said:


> This story rocks!!!! Fantastic story I just kept reading and reading want more and more!!! Fav new author Misty!! If it was a book the picture of the author on the jacket would be hot too!!!!



I'm glad you enjoyed it...

Oh..and thanks :wubu::blush:


----------



## Observer (Feb 1, 2009)

*Chapter Two - A Time for Decision*

Mark welcomed the sting of the cool night air as he left the club and left Misty with her friend Jenny. He had seen the look of surprise on Jenny’s face and felt a certain amount of gratitude for the interruption. It afforded him an opportunity to escape the club and the reality of his earlier actions. 

He had lost control. He had allowed his desire and lust to take over. He could still taste the sweetness of Misty’s tongue and her scent seemed to cling to his nostrils, an insistent reminder of what had just happened. 

Mark found himself wondering if she would call him. He sheepishly remembered committing her address to memory, but refused to make the next move. The ball was in her court, where he needed it to be. He desired, no, he craved her. He was consumed by her, past the point of desire. He was a man obsessed. 

He shoved his hands deep in his pockets and marched towards the welcomed site of home. He was keenly aware of the erection still pounding against his zipper and knew that if he didn’t get a cold shower and fast, he was done for. 

Misty spent the rest of the evening distracted. She had gone into the restroom inspecting her belly, expecting to see evidence of the fire she had felt from his fingertips. Instead she found nothing and began questioning her own sanity. 

She was DD (designated driver) that night, another reason she had no business taking that drink from Mark. She finished up her duty and wondered how she made it home without killing herself or someone else. Finding any ability to focus on driving had been a challenge, that’s for sure. 

If it hadn’t been for the card in her pocket, Misty would have never believed that the night had even happened. Mark, the sexy Texan who had ignited a thirst that she hadn’t felt before. Her nipples hardened and that all too familiar ache began in her loins as she remembered how his mouth felt on her neck, how his tongue had caressed hers and finally how those hands, those marvelous, enormous hands had gripped and kneaded the delicate flesh of her belly. 

Misty put the car in park, inhaling deeply and trying to shake the thoughts of his hardness against her behind. 

_Get a hold of yourself woman! _ She shook her head, trying and failing to think of anything or anyone besides Mark. 

Mark wasn’t the only one considering a cold shower to dampen the fire of desire. Once inside, Misty shed her clothes, walked into the bathroom and turned the shower on full blast. She debated on the temperature. Her skin felt like it was on fire and she knew that if she wanted to sleep, she had to stop the burning inside of her. The internal debate continued until Misty finally turned the water as hot as she could stand and climbed inside. 

Misty stood under the water, each drop running down her body, some disappearing into her rolls and the folds of her creamy white skin, while others managed to make it to the bathtub below. Her skin turned a rosy pink as she used the bar of soap first on her arms, along the dimples at her elbows, gently shaking the flabby underside, trailing down her sides and around the front of her body. Each breast glistened from the sudsy trail. Her nipples, still hard from before, jutted out like cherry gumdrops. 

Misty gasped as she touched her belly. She no longer felt the soap on her skin. She closed her eyes and imagined that she felt Mark. She felt his hands on her belly, touching, caressing, staking claim. Her head rested against the shower wall as she imagined his fingers stroking her huge apron, lifting her belly to find the warm wetness underneath. Her breathing became labored as her own fingers parted the swollen lips of her womanhood. 

One of Misty’s hands stroked her belly as the other hand worked the hub of her desire. She felt his fingers between her legs. She felt his breath on her neck. Misty heard Mark moan in her ear as she screamed with her release. She couldn’t move. She felt glued to the wall of the shower. Her chest heaving as the blood rushed back into her head and extremities. Misty’s eyes flew open as she became aware of her surroundings. She turned the water off before she made the 6 o’clock news as the first person to drown in their shower. 

She considered calling Mark, but hesitated. No one, not even Ben, had caused a reaction of this magnitude before. 

Misty had always considered Ben her true love. He was the only boy that ever claimed a piece of her heart. He was the only boy that managed to take a piece with him. 

Misty had what many would consider a “normal” upbringing. Picture the Cleaver’s or that family from _Father Knows Best_. Misty could never remember the name of that particular family, but knew her wholesome upbringing mirrored the television of the early 50’s, complete with the white picket fence, the stay at home mom, the bread winner dad and the protective older brothers. 

Her family was “cute” from all angles. Matthew and Melody had created Mitchell, Mason, Michael and finally a daughter named Misty. Melody was president of the PTA. Matthew was a successful realtor who coached his boys through years of football, t-ball and for 6’4 Mitchell, basketball. 

They all shared similar features. Some thought that Matthew and Melody had begun to look alike after almost 40 years of marriage. Misty loved her family, more than anything and considered herself very lucky. 

She trusted her older brothers and looked upon them with a more than ample amount of admiration. She worshipped the ground they walked on and until she entered her early teens, she was one of them. How many trips to the ER had she endured? She’d lost count. Each brother was responsible for either a broken bone, a stitch or a black eye and Misty loved every single minute of it. 

No one shared a deeper bond than she and Michael. Michael was closest to her age and he doted on her more than the other two boys. Of course, by the time Misty had come along, they had both been older brothers at least once. Misty was Michael’s first taste of being older than someone and he loved her from the minute he felt her kick while in the womb. 

It was no surprise that Misty would fall for Michael’s best friend Ben. Ben was always around Michael and you never saw Michael and Misty apart. Their relationship was expected, pre-ordained even. Their triad was unstoppable. 

Misty felt the tears burning for release. She hadn’t cried for Ben in what..3 maybe 4 years. She sighed as she remembered the pain. Misty tried to escape the memories that followed. The blonde girl, the seedy motel room, Ben’s pleading that it wasn’t what she thought. It was just a last fling before the wedding. 

Misty struggled to push the last memories from her mind: Michael’s devastation over her decision to move out of state. His guilt for telling Misty where Ben was that night..for driving her to the motel. His tears as he begged and pleaded with her to stay. 

Leaving Michael, hell her entire family was the hardest thing she had ever chosen to do. Misty knew she couldn’t live in a house or a town with so many memories of him. Benjamin Tyler Smith. Ten years of her life…wasted. 

Misty shuddered realizing that she was naked, wet and cold. She had dated, or at least tried to date. She allowed herself one full year to grieve and that was it. Dating did nothing to help ease the pain in her heart. Every guy reminded her of Ben. She almost managed to vomit on the blind date that could have been his twin. That was her last official date. Now, she was a bystander of her own life. She’d spent the last 3 years watching her friends marry, have babies and eventually her circle of girlfriends had dwindled to 3. Stacey was getting married in a week and Jenny had just gotten engaged. Misty was in no hurry for either. 

She giggled to herself thinking of Jenny’s reaction to Mark. Jenny was accustomed to being the center of attention. The ring on her finger was a reminder that she had surrendered her days of being the “it” girl. Jenny was always surprised when Misty received any kind of attention from males. She tried to hide it of course, but Misty knew that she always wondered how a 400 lb fatty could attract any kind of positive attention. 

Misty sighed. She’d always been heavy. Husky was the word they used during junior high and high school. She had used it to her advantage playing every sport imaginable and using it to torment her older brothers. 

Misty graduated valedictorian weighing in at 250 lbs. Ben had loved her body. He seemed to relish in her size. She’d mention a weight gain and his eyes would light up like a kid at Christmas. At first, it was off putting, but as her body changed, she began to see what Ben saw. 

_I’m a sexy beast._, she thought to herself. Mark wasn’t the only one infatuated with her belly. Misty caressed it many nights to help soothe herself to sleep. 

When she had needs of the sexual variety, a few strokes of her belly had Misty close to the edge. She never quite understood why, but she knew that her belly held the keys to the kingdom, so to speak. 

_Maybe that’s why I can’t get Mark out of my head._, she thought to herself and once again she could feel the way his hands had caressed her belly. She sucked in air and eyed the business card waiting for her by the phone. Misty bit her lip and picked up the receiver. 

- - - - 

On the other side of town, Mark was pondering the possibility of developing carpal tunnel: his own release moments before had left him winded, but the hardness between his thighs refused to budge. He sighed, knowing that he was in for a long night. 

Mark climbed out of the shower, wrapped around his hips and tried to think of anything but the deliciousness he had met earlier. He needed a distraction. 

Mark grabbed a beer from the fridge, his laptop and climbed into bed, the familiar hum of the computer somewhat drowning the thoughts of her in his head. 

He hadn’t realized he had opened his email. It was such a pre-functionary response. He had done it a million times now and his brain knew the command before he could even form the thought. 

He cringed as he was reminded of how many unresponded to emails he had received from his mom and dad. He was certain that every email from his mother was expressing concern for his well being and begging him to make contact. The emails from his pops would contain a few choice curse words and a few idle threats of death if he didn’t answer his mother soon. 

Like the unanswered messages on his voicemail, the emails had become part of a sad routine for the three of them since the tragic incident. He hadn’t meant to shut them out, especially his mother. They were a constant reminder of his life back then. The man he used to be. Their concern, like pouring gasoline on a fire, only intensified the guilt he felt in the pit of his stomach every single day. He wanted only to put the past behind him. 

Mark’s eyes closed as he felt his breath knocked from his lungs. When would it begin to fade? When would the pain lessen? When would he find some semblance of peace? Would there ever be a day that he would look in the mirror and not see a monster looking back at him? 

He knew that he had played a very dangerous game tonight. He knew he was tempting fate with his actions and he refused to allow Misty to be a pawn. 

“Misty.” Her name escaped his lips and he allowed his thoughts to return to the dance floor. He remembered every dimple of skin he felt through the thin material of her top. He sucked in air as he willed himself to remember her scent, the way she had whimpered, the moans that had escaped her sweet, succulent lips. He’d rather remember Misty. He’d wanted her memory to replace the one that had haunted his reality for the last year. 

Mark cursed and slammed his laptop shut. Mom would just have to wait one more day he thought as he begrudgingly began to search for the pills. 

The prescription sleeping pills had been in his possession for almost a year. He vaguely remembered that trip, his mother’s voice pleading with him to just accept the prescription from the doctor ringing in his ears. 

Mark swallowed two pills, and glanced at the alarm clock. He felt a twinge of disappointment as he noticed the time and realized she had not called as he had asked. It was then that the self doubt begin to creep into his mind, and he realized he had probably only imagined her responses to him. His eyelids heavy, he welcomed the sleep that would offer him peace for tonight. 

- - - - - 

Misty held the receiver to her ear and began to dial. She punched the first 2 numbers before she finally heard a familiar voice on the other line. 

“MISTY!” She heard Mitchell yelling at her before she punched the third number. Misty cringed to herself. She knew she was in for a lecture. She smirked as she settled in for a life lesson from her eldest brother. 

- - - - - 

Misty recalled bits and pieces of her conversation with the eldest Thomas child. 

As she brushed her teeth, she checked her reflection to ensure that her eyes were not permanently stuck at the top of her eyelids. Mitchell evoked a constant stream of eye rolls as he lectured her on how to be a proper sibling and daughter. 

She knew it had been a few weeks since she had called Michael. It was hard for her not to talk to him everyday, but the sadness in his voice was more than she could bear. 

How many times had she asked him to forgive himself? She had expressed over and over again that he was forgiven and that she never even blamed him for what happened. Michael never could grasp that she was _grateful_ that he had showed her the truth. If Ben was so willing to hop into bed with someone before their marriage, Misty could only imagine how long their marriage would have lasted when he figured he could have his cake and eat it too. 

Dammit. She cursed herself for allowing her thoughts to return to him. Maybe Mark was just the diversion she needed. If Michael knew she was seeing someone again, hopefully he could move past what had happened all those years ago. Misty knew that Sarah would appreciate that. 

Sarah had dated Michael almost as long as Misty had dated Ben. They had met Michael’s freshman year of college. She and Misty became fast friends and Misty found it easy to share her brother’s affection with Sarah. Sarah was a good duck and she adored the Thomas family. The day Michael brought her home; they knew she would be an official family member someday. 

However after watching Ben break his sister’s heart, Michael became terrified that he would someday do the same to Sarah and tried to push her as far away as he could. Lucky for him, Sarah was stubborn and Misty begged her not to give up on him. 

If Michael saw Misty happy, or at least thought there was a chance that she was, he would snap out of it. 

It was then Misty made her decision. She took a deep breath and dialed the number she had burned in her brain. The butterflies started their tirade once more. Misty wondered what he would sound like at 9 am in the morning. 

- - - - - 

Mark heard a ringing in the distance. He stood at the edge of the bridge looking out at the dark, murky water. His hands went to his ears as the ringing grew louder and louder. It took him a minute to realize that it was his phone and he cursed whoever was calling him at this God-forsaken hour. 

“Mark?” He bolted out of the bed. He ran his hands in his hair as he recognized the voice on the other end of the line. 

“Mark?” She asked again. Mark heard the nervousness in her voice and immediately wanted to reassure her. 

“Yes Misty, it’s me, Mark. How are you this morning?” He tried to sound reserved, but he could not hide the elation in his voice. 

“I’m well, thank you. I’m sorry that I didn’t call last night. It was really late by the time I made it home and I didn’t want to bother you. I hope you made it home safely.” Mark trembled. He heard the concern in her voice and questioned if he really deserved it. 

“I did and I’m glad to hear that you must have as well.” 

_Ugh. _ Mark thought to himself, _I really sound like an idiot this morning._ 

Silenced filled the airways as both of them struggled to find something to say. Mark finally decided it was now or never and asked if she had given any thought to meeting him tonight. 

Misty blushed on the other end of the line remembering her reaction to just the mere thought of him as she showered. _Have I given any thought to it? It’s all I can think about Mark. Take me, take me now_. 

“I’ve given it some thought,” she managed to squeak out. 

They spent the next few minutes working out the details for their evening together. Mark requested her address and promised that he would pick her up promptly at 7. 

They agreed to dinner and decided to let the night fall into place afterwards. 

Reluctantly, Misty ended the conversation first. Mostly, she wasn’t sure she could handle talking to him for one more minute. His voice was hypnotic. She’d always been a sucker for a man with a deep voice and an accent and Mark had both, to the tenth power. 

She loved the way her name seemed to roll off his tongue. How he seemed to put more emphasis on the _t_ and the _y_ more than any of the other letters. Misty enjoyed hearing him laugh and was thrilled that his wit was as sharp or even sharper than hers. 

The day had passed dramatically slow. She had called Jenny to tell her of her plans and she had to hold the phone at least a foot from her ear or she was certain Jenny’s scream would have rendered her deaf for the rest of her life. 

Misty gave Jenny the name of the restaurant, some little mom and pop Italian restaurant she had been dying to try, but hadn’t. Little Italian places had a habit of being couple havens and Misty avoided it like the plague. 

She was lost in thought and jumped when she heard the knock at the door. She checked her reflection for the 5,000th time and took a deep breath as she opened the door to greet him. 

He was taller than she remembered and she watched those eyes turn from a piercing blue to a magnificent gray as they traveled up her body, stopping at her lips and finally her eyes. 

Misty had to remind herself to breathe as he smiled the crooked grin at her. 

“Are you ready?” His voice asked. He reached for her hand and she jumped as he touched her. He felt her pulse quicken, heard her inhale deeply and he knew that he was in for a long night.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Feb 2, 2009)

Ok...I've only just finished the first chapter but to quote this cool chick I know "LORD HAVE MERCY ON MY SOUL!" Dayum, Misty. I need a cold shower. On to chapter two. 


OK, just finished chapter 2. MORE! is all I really have to say. MORE MORE MORE!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 2, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Ok...I've only just finished the first chapter but to quote this cool chick I know "LORD HAVE MERCY ON MY SOUL!" Dayum, Misty. I need a cold shower. On to chapter two.
> 
> 
> OK, just finished chapter 2. MORE! is all I really have to say. MORE MORE MORE!



I'm working on it..I promise 

Thank you for reading!


----------



## Jack Secret (Feb 22, 2010)

MisticalMisty said:


> I'm working on it..I promise
> 
> Thank you for reading!



totally awesome,Misty... AWESOME! Can't wait for more!


----------



## bbwsrule (Apr 3, 2010)

Love it so far. Keep it up! Thanks.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 15, 2010)

[Authors Note:]I've had this chapter written for awhile now. I hope you enjoy it!


*Chapter 3*

The ride to the restaurant went by more quickly than either of them expected. Misty was genuinely surprised how the conversation had flowed so easily. There was never any dead space that felt uncomfortable. Neither felt the need to talk more than necessary. It was an easy give and take and Misty thanked whoever was responsible for such a comfortable ride.

She was more than impressed when Mark pulled up at the front door to drop her off. He earned brownie points by getting out and opening her door for her. _When was the last time someone had done that for her?_ 

He didnt stop amazing her the rest of the evening. Misty said a silent prayer as he requested a table rather than a booth and sighed as he took the lead to make sure they took the least restrictive route possible. He pulled her chair out and made sure she was sitting safely before taking his own seat.

Misty felt his eyes on her the entire night. She was still bemused by the way his eyes changed colors. She thought she had figured out a pattern. They were blue when he was happy and they turned that fierce shade of gray when.well when he was aroused. She stifled a giggle and Mark looked up from his menu. Misty tried to regain her composure, questioning if her theory was correct and knowing that she would probably find out sooner rather than later.

Mark watched her as she appeared to be having a conversation with herself. He watched her eyes dart from the menu to his face and then back to the menu. 

Have you ever been to this restaurant? he asked, trying to break the silence. 

No, I havent and I cant seem to make up my mind on what to order, she sighed and went back to scanning the delectable choices. Mark felt a stirring as he imagined her round belly full from a scrumptious meal. Would you mind if I ordered for us? 

Misty was surprised by his offer, but decided it couldnt hurt to try something new. She nodded yes just as the waiter returned to their table with the bottle of wine he had selected. 

She watched the empty glass begin to fill, her nose introduced to a very tantalizing aroma. She brought the glass to her nose and breathed the heavenly scent of fruit and musk. Mark marveled at her face. He felt compelled to look away as if he was intruding on some private, intimate moment. Mistys eyes were closed and her lips parted ever so slightly as she inhaled the aroma. He watched the thin liquid as it entered her mouth and thought it the most erotic thing he had seen. Mark could only imagine how she would react to the meal he was prepared to order for her and he suddenly grew impatient waiting for the waiter to pour his own glass.

Misty listened in awe at the amount of food Mark had ordered for the two of them. _Maybe hes planning on leftovers?_, she thought. She wished she had paid more attention to the menu as she struggled to recall what she had read about the selections he had made.

Are you enjoying the wine? Mark asked, noticing that she seemed lost in thought. Misty shook her head, brought back to the present by Marks sultry voice. 

She blushed noticing the amount she had already drank and discreetly answered yes. 

Mark took the lead on the rest of the conversation. He was fascinated by the beauty in front of him and wanted to know everything he could about who she really was. He asked her about her family and admittedly enjoyed the way her face lit up as she mentioned each of her brothers. 
_
The baby of the family...I would have never guessed._ Mark was genuinely surprised at the love he heard in her voice as she spoke about her parents. He felt a pang of jealousy. He envied the childhood she recalled and wished that he had not been the only child. 

Mark noticed a hint of sadness in her eyes as she spoke about her brother Michael. He knew there was something she was trying to keep from sharing. He wanted to know what had caused her so much pain, but did not want to make her uncomfortable.

Her stories were eventually interrupted by the waiter. Mark silently cursed the distraction, but the thought passed as soon as he saw Misty eye the numerous appetizers he had ordered.

Mark felt a tad bit guilty. He wasnt expecting Misty to say yes when he offered to order and he had over-ordered on purpose, hoping that she would let her guard down and eat until her hearts content.. Most girls opted for something daintier. Mark knew they were starving by the end of the evening. He could not stand false pretenses and was always irritated when a date pulled this particular stunt.

He admitted that he could understand their perspective. Guys were assholes and while most of them were off desiring a supermodels figure, Mark was more than tempted by a super sized one. 

What have you ordered for us Mark? It all looks very delicious. Im famished. Mistys tummy rumbled with hunger as she eyed the plates before them. She was also trying to break the silence that had settled between them. She wasnt sure what he was thinking and it was driving her insane. 

Misty listened intensely as Mark named and gave a brief description for each dish. She wasnt sure what sounded more appealing...the appetizers or him. She felt her pulse quicken as he took a spoonful of risotto and offered it to her. 

What could have been a very awkward moment became instantly sensual, as Misty allowed Mark to slowly slide the spoon into her mouth. Her eyes closed as she savored the creamy texture of the dish. Each tiny piece of pasta tantalized a different spot on her tongue and she let out a soft groan. 

It was all Mark could do to keep from matching Mistys groan with one of his own. The moment she closed her eyes, his erection sprang to life. He could barely contain himself as she licked the spoon. Mistys eyes met Marks and he watched as her pink tongue gently found the last bite. She smiled coyly, returning the spoon to his awaiting hand.

Misty hadnt meant to tease him, but once she saw his eyes turn shades, she knew exactly how the rest of the meal should progress.

She took her time with each bite he offered: teasing him, and testing his will as her mannerism blossomed from polite to downright seductive. 

Misty knew she was playing a dangerous game, but the power she seemed to have over him was intoxicating. As they progressed through their meal, Misty allowed herself to openly enjoy every dish he offered her. His knuckles turned white as he watched her rub her growing belly after a lovely bite of shrimp ravioli. 

The waiter removed the dishes from their table, eying the number of empty plates. He asked if they were ready for dessert. Yes! they both answered in unison.

Neither had spoken a word since the meal began. Mark enjoyed the flush of Mistys cheeks as she became aware of how quickly she had answered. 

The waiter waited patiently as Mark asked Misty what dessert she had in mind. Mistys blush deepened as she whispered cheesecake.

Mark wasnt sure that he could control himself much longer, especially watching her eat cheesecake. He asked the waiter to box it up and for their ticket. He tried to think of a distraction. Mark knew that standing at this moment was not an option. He willed his thoughts to drift to the game he caught on TV earlier in the day. 

Across the table, Misty was lost in her own thoughts. She had an active fantasy life and sharing cheesecake with a sexy man was top on her list. She imagined herself straddling Marks naked hips; the abundance of her soft belly cradled against the hardness of his abdomen. Her pulse quickened as she pictured his long, lean fingers gently sliding bites of cheesecake into her mouth. Greedy with hunger and desire, she watched herself suck the sweetness from each of his fingers as her body gently rocked back and forth on his.

Mark cleared his throat and Misty was brought back to reality. The wetness between her thighs was almost unbearable. She excused herself and stood to find the restroom. It was then that Mark became aware of Mistys arousal. He caught a whiff of her musky scent and knew that she had enjoyed the meal as much as he had. Mark gritted his teeth. 

The last 2 hours had been the most delicious torture he had ever endured. He replayed every bite in his head over and over again. His own stomach was grumbling. He had spent so much time feeding Misty; he had forgotten to feed himself. Marks cock throbbed as he realized that she had eaten the majority of their meal. 

- - - - - 

Misty stared out the window as Mark took the freeway out of the city limits. She had to admit she was more than slightly embarrassed about how she had acted at dinner. 
_
He probably thinks Im a slut_. Misty thought to herself. Even now she could feel the evidence of her arousal between her thighs. She sighed. _It is what it is. _

Its not that Misty regretted the experience. She had never felt so desirable...not even with Ben. She just wasnt the sleep around kind of girl. She had her fair share of opportunities, but sex for sexs sake had never been her scene. When the desire became more than she could stand, she had the means to take care of things herself. _ Safer than the alternative, _ she thought. 

Misty didnt recognize the girl from the last two nights and it scared her. Granted, Mark was unbelievably sexy. She could tell he was well educated and he had great tastes in wine, food and in music. 

Misty just couldnt understand the feelings he stirred within her. Mark was a force to be reckoned with...that she knew for sure. The truth of the matter; he scared her. She was terrified of the way she felt just breathing the same air. 

Suddenly, Misty felt a twinge of panic in the pit of her stomach. She didnt know Mark and she was allowing him drive her to God knows where because he made her horny? She felt a wave of nausea and considered asking Mark to pull over. Misty was afraid her heart would beat out of her chest. She barely noticed the sound of the turn signal over the drumming in her ears and searched the darkness for any sign of civilization. What had she done? Where were they? Did she still have pepper spray in her purse? 
- - - - 

Neither said a word as Mark turned on to the freeway. The sexual tension between the two could not be missed and both Misty and Mark kept quiet in fear of saying something either of them would regret.

Mark questioned if Misty would allow herself to enjoy the rest of the evening as freely as she had enjoyed their meal. He could sense that she was questioning her earlier actions. She had been chewing on her lower lip since getting into the car and he hated that she may have regrets because, quite frankly, it was one of the best dinners of his life.

Mark thoughts continued as he took the next exit. He glanced up at the night sky and mentally patted himself on the back for the evening he had planned for the two of them. He wanted Misty to have a night she would never forget. 
Mark set the cruise control and his thoughts drifted back to bits and pieces of their earlier conversation. He felt that she was hiding something about her brother Michael, but Mark wasnt sure why...or what. 

He could see that she was hurting. Mistys face had given her away almost instantly: her eyes told the story her lips refused to share. Mark wanted nothing more to take her into his arms, and make it all go away. 

-------


----------



## Lou Grant (Apr 16, 2010)

Bump after editing of latest chapter.


----------



## Jack Secret (Apr 22, 2010)

I've really been looking forward to new additions of this gem of a story. You have a Hemingway-esque way of delivering character sensations to the reader (personally, I've never felt wet before...). I can't wait for you to apply those talents deeper and the story. I can't help but look forward to how you pen the upcoming steamiest bits!

-Craig


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks. I really don't know what else to say..but I'm glad you enjoy it


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 3, 2011)

*Chapter 4*

Mistys pulse slowed as she saw the sign as they turned down a dirt road. Wilton Astronomy Club, the sign read, and Misty suddenly remembered the comet that was scheduled to travel over them that night. She took a few deep breaths and cursed her overactive imagination for the unsettling turn her thoughts had taken.

She sneaked a glance to her side and noticed that Mark seemed lost in his own thoughts. Misty wondered if he had enjoyed dinner as much as she did. She had never felt that powerful or desirable before, and she had definitely never enjoyed such a seductive meal. She felt her skin redden as she recalled the seemingly wanton way she tasted each morsel Mark offered. Misty took one more glance at Mark before turning her thoughts to their surroundings and what the rest of the night would bring.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

Mark felt a bit smug. His idea of watching the comet had to be a brilliant idea at best. It was romantic without being over the top, and it provided an opportunity to converse with Misty. 

He had enjoyed dinner. Well, thats the understatement of the century of course, but beyond the arousal of watching Misty enjoy the meal, Mark was overwhelmed with a feeling of needing to know more of her story.
He knew last night that, beyond the initial physical attraction, Misty was someone whom he wanted to know on a deeper, intellectual and emotional level. Mark was past the point of meaningless flings and one-night stands. Hell, he had been celibate for almost four years. Mark was all male, of course, but he wasnt a pig. He wanted, needed and desired a connection with someone beyond sex.

Mark admittedly worried about his interactions with Misty. He knew he was treading on thin ice courting her, but he was so intrigued with her effect on him. Mark had never been so consumed with someone elses energy as he was with hers last night. He had never even felt that spark with Danielle.
Shit, Mark thought. He had no business comparing the two and cursed himself for even thinking of Danielle tonight, or any night for that matter. Mark felt an overwhelming sense of guilt wash over him. He begged the memory to stay buried for now. Just give me tonight, he thought with angst, just one night without the gut-wrenching guilt. 

Mark continued to will the memory out of his consciousness as he pulled into a parking space. He glanced over to find Misty staring at him. He winced as he saw what he hoped was concern. However, Mark could not help but wonder if that look was out of fear.

Neither of them spoke as Mark put the car into park and shut off the ignition. Misty had noticed the turmoil written on his face. 

_________________
Misty was glad that she had remembered her gloves. The air was cool, crisp and ripe with the scent of fresh-cut grass and roasting marshmallows. She waited patiently as Mark retrieved what looked like a picnic basket, blanket and possibly a telescope from the trunk of his car. Misty couldnt help but admire his physique, but continued to be pleasantly surprised at how much of a gentleman he was. He seemed genuinely interested in her and what she had to say. It was refreshing, to say the least. However, Misty knew that the wall that she had built would take more than a sexy body and a southern drawl to bring it down.

She followed Mark as he found a spot near the fire. Misty welcomed the warmth and watched as the flames danced in the moonlight. She closed her eyes as the heat caressed her skin. The nip in the air and the aroma of smoke immediately brought back a memory that Misty had long buried. 
Misty grew up in a town where football was king. Friday nights were spent under the lights, wrapped in blankets with steaming mugs of hot chocolate to ward off the cold as the entire town cheered on their boys. 

Ben and Michael were on the team, of course. Michael was the quarterback and Ben his target of choice. Misty could remember going many Saturdays without a voice after a night of cheering on her two favorite people.
Homecoming was always a huge event with a bonfire on Thursday and a dance after the big game the following night. 

As usual, Misty accompanied Ben and Michael to the bonfire. Misty had noticed the way Ben had started looking at her. She knew that he saw her as more than Michaels little sister, and she struggled to contain the butterflies in her stomach anytime he was around. 

Misty sat on a log near the fire. She was laughing with a friend when Ben came and joined them. She felt his hand on her knee, and her smile matched his. Ben had touched her before...mostly light punches on her arm or the occasional noogie. This was different. This was life changing. This was the night she had dreamt about. 

Walk with me, Ben whispered in her ear. She knew that she could not refuse him and took the hand he offered. 

Ben drove a truck: a Chevy from generations past with an engine that you could hear a mile away. He had decided that he wanted a hot rod and spent time customizing the behemoth. If you opened a dictionary, Misty was sure that you would see a picture of that truck next to the entry for low-rider. She watched as Ben lowered the tail gate and patted the spot next to him as he sat. 

Misty felt the familiar flutter in her stomach. She felt nervous and maybe a little nauseous. Ben asked if she was OK. Misty answered yes, and Ben replied that he was glad. I want to take you to the dance tomorrow night. Will you go with me? Ben asked. Misty noticed the wavering in his voice and knew that his cool attitude was definitely a facade. Misty blushed a brilliant shade of red, and Ben realized his question had received an unspoken answer.

Ben leaned down to kiss Mistys cheek. Every touchdown I score tomorrow night will be for you, he said, and Misty believed him. She enjoyed the lingering sensation of his lips on her skin and felt her breath quicken as she felt Bens hand on her face. He leaned down and kissed her softly on her lips. 

The fire hissed as Mistys memory provided the next scene to the story. Ben had showed up at the house with a beautiful corsage. He slipped it on her wrist as Melody snapped as many pictures as humanly possible. Misty smirked as she remembered her dad taking Ben into the den to give him the speech. 

Misty sighed. Her father had been so angry with Ben when he saw Misty the night of the hotel incident. He had loved Ben as much as his own sons and was ready to accept him into his family. Matthew thought he had done his best to protect Misty from the evils of the real world, but realized too late that the devil had been under his roof for years. 

A falling log brought Misty back to the present time. She resented the sudden flood of memories that she had worked hard to keep in the past. Ben had made his choice, and she had spent the last few years healing a heart that she worried would never be whole again. 

-----------
Mark cleared his throat. He could see that Misty was lost in thought. Her face had fascinated him as a wide range of emotions crossed her face. After watching the pain, he wanted to bring her back to now. He fought the urge to wrap his arms around her. He felt an overwhelming need to take her pain away. 

Misty looked up and smiled. The fire is lovely, she said as Mark placed his hand in the small of her back and led her to the blanket. He pulled a spare blanket out of the basket and spread it over their legs. Steaming cider was poured from a thermos, and Misty was grateful for the warmth that began to spread through her limbs.
___________
The night passed quickly. The sky was exceptionally clear, and the stars seemed brighter than any other night. The clearing filled quickly as others found their own spot to watch Mother Natures extravaganza. Misty felt herself grow more at ease as the night continued. Mark continued his questioning from earlier in the evening. He seemed to want to know everything. Misty heard herself tell stories from her childhood that had become distant memories. Most of her stories centered around her brothers, as they often did, and she felt a twinge of sadness as she realized just how much she missed her family.

Mark seemed to hang on every word of every story, storing tidbits of information away in his memory for later use. The conversation flowed effortlessly, and Mark felt himself willing to share information about his own childhood.

An only child, Mark grew up in Austin. Known for its eclectic environment, Austin attracted a lot of so- called flower children, or hippies, in the 70s. Marks parents were always a little eccentric, never quite leaving the hippie lifestyle behind.

Marks mother was attuned to the energies of the people around her. She spent most of Marks childhood running a small, but popular store specializing in crystals, tarot and palm readings. She could see auras, and Mark seemed to inherit her energetic gift. Marks dad, a self-proclaimed botanist, worked at a local nursery. 

It was a lonely childhood for Mark. His parents had always treated him as an equal rather than as a child, and he found himself longing for a normal upbringing. He never participated in sports or Boy Scouts. He was shy, and awkward and a loner. He was an old soul, as his mom once called him. 
Misty was surprised to learn that Mark wasnt outgoing or popular in school. With his looks and personality, she had pictured him the captain of the football team, boyfriend to the head cheerleader and the valedictorian of his graduating class. She tried to imagine him as a loner and found it downright impossible.

__________
The conversation was interrupted by the leader of the astronomy club. She announced that the comet would be passing overhead soon and that everyone should get ready. Mark stood and began to assemble the telescope. He reached his hands out to help Misty up from the ground. Her legs a little wobbly from sitting too long, Misty found herself launched against his body. Mark managed to catch her before she took them both to the ground. 

Misty let out a nervous giggle at her clumsiness. Her eyes found Marks face. The look of desire was evident, and it was all Misty could do to stop herself from kissing him. Her skin burned where his fingers touched. She was all too aware of his scent as she felt him draw her closer. 
Mark considered their situation. He felt Mistys smooth skin under his fingers and he longed to caress each inch of her. She felt so good in his arms, and he swore he heard her breath quicken. He brushed a tendril of hair behind her ear and smiled as he rubbed his thumb across her lips. He watched Misty blush and leaned to kiss her. Mark tilted her chin and lightly brushed his lips against hers. He sighed, wanting the kiss to continue, but also wanting to respect Mistyespecially in mixed company. Mark smiled down at Misty as he ended the kiss. He grabbed her hand and led her to the telescope. They heard the crowd gasp as the comet finally came in to view. 
_______
The energy in the car was electric. Mark was on edge and it took all of his resolve to keep the car on the road. He didnt dare look at his passenger. He could sense her nervousness and fought the urge to touch her. He wanted to kiss her, touch her, to feel her weight on top of him. Mark cursed himself silently. He had to get her home. He had to get her out of his car and out of his sight. Her scent was intoxicating, and the small quarters only intensified the pleasurable pain. It surrounded him. It engulfed him. Mark pushed harder on the accelerator, willing the car to go fasterwanting to get far away from the temptation. He needed air. He needed an opportunity to clear his head. He needed to get as far away from Misty as possible.

To say that Misty was befuddled was an understatement. She saw Marks knuckles, white in the blue glow from the dash. She could see his jaw clenched, and when she felt the car accelerate, she couldnt help but wonder what she had done to make him want to get her home so quickly. All the self-doubt came rushing back. She felt the tears stinging her eyes and was determined to not let Mark see her cry. Misty wanted nothing more than to take a hot shower and crawl into bed. She wanted to forget that this weekend ever happened. She wanted to go back to her normal routine and forget everything about Mark.

Misty felt the car come to a stop. Mark got out of the car, and she felt the night air as he opened her door. She refused to meet his eyes. She kept her head down as she walked quickly to her front door. She felt the tears spill over as she struggled to get the key in the door. 

Mark felt like a complete ass as he saw Mistys shoulders shake. He knew she was crying, and he knew it was his fault. He cursed himself for being a complete jackass. Mark watched as Misty struggled with the key. He gently placed his hand on hers, and he heard her whispered apology.

He didnt know what to say. He felt like a cad, but had no idea what to do to smooth things over. He turned her and pulled her into his arms. He held her as she cried, kissing the top of her head as his hands rubbed her back and her arm. He could feel the wetness of her tears on his shirt and hated himself even more. Mark felt Mistys shoulders relax and heard a small catch in her breath. He knew that her tears had stopped, but continued to hold her against him. 

Mark wasnt sure how to proceed. He wanted her to know that she had nothing to apologize for that night. He was escaping his libido as he drove, not her. 

Misty, he whispered. He hoped that she would look at him, but she kept her eyes on the porch. Misty, I am so sorry. You have nothing to apologize for, and I am an ass for making you cry. Please look at me? Mark waited for her response. I cant. I am too embarrassed, she whispered and buried her face deeper into his chest. Mark took a step back and using his index finger, tipped her chin up. Her eyes were red and swollen, and he could see her reluctance. He gently wiped the tears from her check with the back of his hand and lowered his face to kiss her forehead. He heard her sigh as he kissed each temple, felt her body stiffen as he kissed each cheek and heard her small whimper as his hands encircled her face. 

Mark touched Mistys lips with his. Slowly, Mark slid his tongue into Mistys mouth. His hands never left her face, and his mouth explored hers. Their kiss deepening, Mark pressed Mistys back against her door. He felt her arms encircle his waist. He pushed his tongue deeper as his hands left her face and found her hair. Misty groaned as Mark pulled her hair into his hands. She felt his body press into hers. Misty broke the kiss. Struggling for air, she pulled her face away. She saw that his eyes had changed color and felt the evidence of his desire against her stomach. Misty gasped as she felt Marks hands tighten in her hair as he pulled her face back to his.

Mark continued the kiss as he worked to get the door unlocked. Misty felt the door open behind her and began walking slowly backward. Mark guided her to the wall in the foyer. Misty reached up, clawing at Marks chest. He released her hair to grab both of her hands, holding them above her head. Misty groaned as she felt Mark push his knee between her thighs. She wanted to touch him. She wanted to feel his skin beneath her fingers, but Marks grip on her hands tightened as she struggled for freedom. He pushed her harder against the wall, and his lips left hers to find her ear and then her neck. Misty gasped for air. She found herself slowly rocking against his knee, the pressure a welcomed sensation to the hub of her desire. Mark growled as he felt Misty grind herself against his leg. He rubbed his hardness against her stomach and heard her breath become gasps. He knew that she was close to orgasm. He released her hands. He had to touch hernow. His hands found her stomach and he felt the tremors of her release. Mark buried his face in Mistys neck as she came. He heard her cry out and felt her arms go limp at her sides. Mark felt like a horny teenager as he felt himself unload in his jeans.


----------



## Jack Secret (Feb 3, 2011)

You have a great writing style. Personally, I don't know how you're able to contain an urge to have this story melt into a puddle of thermonuclear sexual release. I'm glad you found a way to restrain yourself  . You are crafting something beautiful and the wait The feverish restraint Will have the climax of the story writing itself. What a truly great job!

Craig


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 3, 2011)

I love it Misty but you know that already! LOL


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 3, 2011)

Jack Secret said:


> You have a great writing style. Personally, I don't know how you're able to contain an urge to have this story melt into a puddle of thermonuclear sexual release. I'm glad you found a way to restrain yourself  . You are crafting something beautiful and the wait The feverish restraint Will have the climax of the story writing itself. What a truly great job!
> 
> Craig



I'm trying to wait on a true sex scene..lol Thanks so much for your feedback. I appreciate it!


CastingPearls said:


> I love it Misty but you know that already! LOL


Yes and thank you for the encouragement! I guess I need to start the next chapter!


----------

